# 2010 f250 conversion.



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Just got done with another 2010 conversion on a 2002 f250. 7.3 diesel.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks really good, show some pics from start to finish


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks nice, Congrats!


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks. Sorry I lost the pics. From the beginning this is all the pics. I have left.


----------



## Lusso22 (May 20, 2013)

Looks great, good job on the work!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good but those rims kill it


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

I found those rims in the back of my shop. I own a tire shop so getting new wheels n tires soon.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Looks good. I want to do this soon to my rig but looking at going 2011. So far I have the tailgate and towing mirrors done. Did you build your own brackets for the conversion to mate up the new fenders?


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

What all was done to it to "convert" it? Was it all just cosmetic?


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Blast-n-cast said:


> Looks good. I want to do this soon to my rig but looking at going 2011. So far I have the tailgate and towing mirrors done. Did you build your own brackets for the conversion to mate up the new fenders?


Yes I have to make a couple of brackets to make every thing line up.


----------

